# Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Koiexperten,

wie kann ich meine Koi in diesem Sommer so stärken das mir mein Sorgenkind vom letzten möchtegern-Sommer nicht noch mehr an Karpfenpocken leidet???

Hier mal ein Bild: 

Und dann noch mehr Koi ansteckt??? 
Bislang sind drei Koi betroffen:evil 

Denn der 
  und auch die anderen sollen die nicht bekommen.... 

Was kann ich machen??
Helfen da Vitaminzusätze oder irgend was anderes


----------



## rainthanner (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Ganz ehrlich Olli, 


das einzige was wirklich hilft, ist den Stoffwechsel der Fische erst garnicht sinken zu lassen. 

Also hältern auf 16°C und darüber. 


Es ist einfach ein Herpesvirus, welcher stets durchbricht, wenn das Immunsystem schwächelt. 
Du kannst auch nicht verhindern, dass deine anderen Fische angesteckt werden, denn sie sind es seit dem ersten Kontakt. Bisher kommen sie eben damit klar. 
Kann auch sein, dass die Pocken im Sommer verschwinden und nicht wieder kommen. 
Kann aber auch sein, dass sie nicht verschwinden. 


Keine Angst, auch ich hasse sie.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi Rainer,

das sieht aber eben nicht schön aus  

Jeder der dann mal zu Besuch kommt: 

  sind deine Fische krank?? Was haben die.... 

Und es muss doch irgendwas geben um das Immunsystem der Koi zu stärken.

Okay Wechselbäder wie wir sie machen können, werden es wohl nicht sein. 


Aber es muss doch irgendwas geben.......

Ich meine so sind sachen Futterzusätze oder so......


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi,


macht da denn keiner was............. 

Was ist z.B. mit Obst und Gemüse also die Natürlichen Vitamine.....


----------



## rainthanner (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es muss doch irgendwas geben.......


 


wenn du was findest, laß es mich wissen und wir werden reich damit.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi Rainer,




			
				Rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du was findest, laß es mich wissen und wir werden reich damit.



Na,

dann werde ich mich wohl mal wieder zu Testzwecken opfern........

Wäre ja nicht das erste mal......


----------



## Dodi (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi Olaf!

Denke mal an die armen Menschen, bei denen regelmässig das Herpes-Virus ausbricht - sollen wir ja angeblich alle haben, aber es bricht eben nicht bei allen aus.  

Die können auch nix zur Vorbeugung tun, sondern nur bei Ausbruch 'ne Salbe draufmachen...


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi Dodi,


ich kann doch jetzt nicht alle betroffenen Koi raus fangen und 'ne Salbe ( z.B. Propolis ) draufmachen 

Neeee, das muss auch irgendwie anders gehen, mit der Immunsystem Stärkung.

Und da würde mich eben interessieren was die anderen Koi-Halter da so geben..... 

Aber anscheinend sind Rainer und ich die einzigen Koi-Halter hier......





































Und schon gibbet gleich wieder einen mit der


----------



## Dodi (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hallo Olaf!



> Aber anscheinend sind Rainer und ich die einzigen Koi-Halter hier......


 
Oh ja, es gibt
!


----------



## wp-3d (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi Olli

Ich kann auch nicht helfen, habe nur farbige Karpfen.:smoki 

Aber zur Abwechelung, Haferflocken, Salat oder Paprika kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi Werner,


waren Koi nicht Farbige Karpfen....... 

Aber das ist doch schon mal wenigstens *eine* Antwort 

Dann woll'n wir das mal demnächst probieren


"Actim.l aktiviert Abwehrkräfte" geht ja wohl schlecht........:__ nase 

Denn noch fressen meine Koi nicht aus der Hand.....


----------



## waterman (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Ich weiß nicht...? Abwechslung ins Futter bringen macht die Fische vielleicht glücklich und damit widerstandsfähig. 
Meine fressen gerne Shrimps :crazy 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Klausile (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hallo Teichfischfreunde,
ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich hier wirklich was beitragen kann - ABER
in der Aquaristik wir bei bakteriellen Infektionen gerne mit Salz - entweder als kurzzeitiges Bad in einer hoch konzentrierten Salzlösung - oder mit bis zu 5 Gramm Salz pro Liter Wasser im gesamten Becken gearbeitet.
Des weiteren nutzt man in Aquarien die Anti-bakterielle Wirkung von Erlenzapfen oder Seemandelbaum-Blättern.
Auch wenn bei den Teichen auf Grund der größeren Wassermengen die Dosierung deutlich schwieriger ist, kann es doch einen Versuch wert sein?!?
Oder was meint Ihr??
Ein wenig erfolgreicher Heilversuch ist doch besser als gar keiner!
Oder schaden die oben angesprochenen Hilfsmittel den Fischen?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## waterman (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hallo zusammen,
von Erlenzapfen habe ich in einem anderen Zusammenhang gelesen, sie sollen gegen Fadenalgen helfen und den Fischen nicht schaden. 
Aber von solchen Hausmittelchen halte ich nicht wirklich was. Gegen Fadenalgen helfen ja nur viele Pfllanzen und mit den Karpfenpocken müssen unser Fische wohl leben, so wie wir Menschen auch mit Herpes leben müssen/können.:evil 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Dodi (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hallo Klaus!

Kurzzeitsalzbäder sind in vielen Fällen bei bakteriellen Infektionen und auch einigen anderen Krankheitsbildern (auch einige der __ Parasiten) hilfreich und werden - nicht nur hier - oft empfohlen.

Bei einigen Koiteich-Besitzern wird bereits das Wasser aufgesalzen, ich halte allerdings nicht viel davon. Den Pflanzen soll das auch schaden - und: wenn man mal eine Teichbehandlung gegen Parasiten durchführen müsste, ist die Salzkonzentration im Wasser nicht gut.
Außerdem handelt es sich bei Karpfenpocken um einen Herpes-*Virus*, keine bakterielle Infektion, da wird Salz eh' nix nützen.

Das mit den Erlenzapfen und/oder Seemandelbaumblättern ist mir als Teichianer nicht bekannt. Hast Du denn ein Aquarium und mit den zuvor genannten Naturmitteln bereits Erfahrungen? - Wäre vielleicht mal eine Alternative zu so mancher Chemie-Keule.


----------



## chromis (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie Karpfenpocken zu nächsten Winter vorbeugen????*

Hi,

Erlenzapfen werden in der Aquaristik schon sehr lange verwendet um die Inhaltsstoffe mancher tropischer Gewässer zu ersetzen, zusätzlich sollen Verpilzungen am Fisch sowie Laichverpilzungen verhindert werden:
http://de.aquadings.com/allgemein/erlenzapfen

In den letzten Jahren ist auch die Verwendung der tropischen Seemandelbaumblätter in Mode gekommen: 
http://www.aquamax.de/HG29.htm

Hier noch ein Teil eines Beitrages zum Thema aus "Aquaristik im Detail":


> Eine der Wirkungen, die Tannin gegen Mikroorganismen hat, ist die gerbende Wirkung auf Proteine. Diese koagulieren. Da das Tannin langsam aus dem Erlenzäpfchen extrahiert wird, ist eine biozide Wirkung über Tage wahrscheinlich. Tannin wird in wäßriger Lösung allmählich oxidiert. Deswegen ist die Zäpfchendosierung günstiger als die Dosierung eines Extrakts. Es kommt zu einem annähernd konstanten Dosierstrom ins umgebende Wasser und einer annähernd konstanten Verlust durch Oxidation.



Ob der Einsatz von Erlenzapfen in großen Teichen überhaupt praktikabel ist und ob dadurch der Ausbruch des Herpesvirus überhaupt verhindert wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------

